# iPhone terminal with Paypal?



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

I've been researching this on the form for a while an I'm more confused now then when I started. So I'm just gonna lay it out and hopefully someone can help.

I use Bigcartel.com and the basic Paypal account to sell shirts online (works great). 

How do I accept credit cards at an event with this set up? 

I have an iPhone 3G, can i just use Paypal in my web browser?

Do I need the Paypal terminal? And doesn't that cost extra?

Or should I get one of the terminal Apps form the App Store?

I just need to accept credit cards every now and then at shows and events and stuff. Not going to be selling high volumes so some of the terminal fees don't make sense for me.

Any clairification would be very help full, have an event coming up.


----------



## Airfoof (Jul 12, 2008)

Paypal terminal is just a web app that let you input CC #'s. Problem is I believe that you also need to enter address info that matches the CC. It also costs $30 a month but you can shut it off anytime so if you have a show to do, just turn in on and off when you need it.

here is a link to some quick reviews of native iPhone apps and they definatly have advantages over the paypal app: Credit card terminals for iPhone


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Thanks!

I leaning towards the one called Transactions. Anyone else used this iPhone terminal?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have merchant warehouse and really like it. I have been with them for 3 years with an old terminal. Just switched it over to my Iphone. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Since the customer will be right there with their credit card, you don't have to have terminal server to use your Paypal account. You can use the "Send Money" link at paypal.com.

Having an App will be easier I'm sure, though. Trying to enter in cc and address info on that small safari screen with the keyboard taking up half your space would not be fun.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I thought, I can just use paypal.com

But is that only for customers with an already existing Paypal account? Or can I plug anyone's cc # in?


----------



## Airfoof (Jul 12, 2008)

CrossYourHeart said:


> But is that only for customers with an already existing Paypal account? Or can I plug anyone's cc # in?


The send money feature from paypal assumes the customer has a paypal account and they will need to create one if they don't. Big hassle IMO


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

I was afraid of that.

Shoot I'll just bring my laptop, teather it to my iPhone's internet, and just process the cards directly from my Bigcartel store!

Can't believe I didn't think of that before.


----------



## Airfoof (Jul 12, 2008)

theres another problem there, tethering! lol ATT don't let you do that yet with the iPhone, or have you hacked it?

I'd bet money someone is going to come with a credit card swipe attachment soon for the iphone. That would be simplest way by far.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Airfoof said:


> The send money feature from paypal assumes the customer has a paypal account and they will need to create one if they don't. Big hassle IMO


Incorrect. They have the option of using a credit card OR logging in to their paypal account.


----------



## Airfoof (Jul 12, 2008)

splathead said:


> Incorrect. They have the option of using a credit card OR logging in to their paypal account.


I just tried to send myself $ without signing up or logging in, it makes you create an account. I just used the send money link off the paypal home page, is there a different link where you can do this? It would be very nice if this is true.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Airfoof said:


> I just tried to send myself $ without signing up or logging in, it makes you create an account. I just used the send money link off the paypal home page, is there a different link where you can do this? It would be very nice if this is true.


Now I am not sure. 

I see the screen is asking for cc info and sign up info. Is it possible you can use your credit and are getting signed up at the same time?


----------



## Airfoof (Jul 12, 2008)

splathead said:


> Now I am not sure.
> 
> I see the screen is asking for cc info and sign up info. Is it possible you can use your credit and are getting signed up at the same time?


nope, doesn't seem so...makes you enter a password and all your address info so, you are definitely creating an account... Would be cool if paypal would give you some sort of commission for creating new accounts this way


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

> theres another problem there, tethering! lol ATT don't let you do that yet with the iPhone, or have you hacked it?


Yeah, i hacked it, couldn't wait for stupid AT&T to take their sweet time 



> Now I am not sure.
> 
> I see the screen is asking for cc info and sign up info. Is it possible you can use your credit and are getting signed up at the same time?


No, you can just enter your cc # without creating an account.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

> nope, doesn't seem so...makes you enter a password and all your address info so, you are definitely creating an account... Would be cool if paypal would give you some sort of commission for creating new accounts this way


Oh, I see, it wont let you if you just sign into Paypal, but it will if you go through your store (as a third party person).

So I'm just gonna go through the Bigcartel store as if I'm the customer.


----------



## wcatembroidery (Jun 20, 2009)

Just a quick note on this subject. I downloaded the leaders credit card app for my Iphone. There are no fees until a transaction is made which is great because I rarely need to accept credit cards. You might check them out and see if they offer what you are looking for. Good luck


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Digging up this thread because my plan is not gonna work. The iPhone 3.1 update disabled my tethering hack... So it looks like I need to get an iPhone Credit Card App after all. Anyone out there used one they would recommend?



> I downloaded the leaders credit card app for my Iphone.


 Brian, what App did you use exactly? Did it work well?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So it looks like I need to get an iPhone Credit Card App after all. Anyone out there used one they would recommend?


I have the *CC Terminal iPhone app* (usually $50 but it look like it's temporarily only 99cents so you should get it like today) and it works well and has a nice interface. The customer can type in their credit card details on the main screen:










There's a "more" button that allows the customer to enter their billing address, and contact info. You can put an invoice number and a description of the purchase.









You can even have them sign for the purchase by turning the phone landscape.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Awesome thanks! Yeah, I was looking at that one before but didn't want to pay $50, I'll have to get it if it's 99 cents.

How do people sign, a stylus pen of some sort?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CrossYourHeart said:


> Awesome thanks! Yeah, I was looking at that one before but didn't want to pay $50, I'll have to get it if it's 99 cents.
> 
> How do people sign, a stylus pen of some sort?


Yeah, I can't believe I paid $50 for the app and it's now just .99 cents. It's definitely handy though.

Actually, just signing with a finger works surprisingly good


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Just downloaded it. Do I have to have a "paid" PayPal Pro account? I have the basic PayPal business account. 

What's an API Signature?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

CrossYourHeart said:


> Just downloaded it. Do I have to have a "paid" PayPal Pro account? I have the basic PayPal business account.
> 
> What's an API Signature?


I thought the one Rodney is referring to only worked on the authorize.net system, not paypal?

Appninjas.com has one that works with paypal, but you do need paypal pro.

API signature is something authorize.net would give you to authenticate your account.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

> I thought the one Rodney is referring to only worked on the authorize.net system, not paypal?


It has 3 options, Authorize.net, Beamstream, or PayPal Website Payments Pro.

So should I sign up with Authorize.net? I don't want to pay $30 a month for PayPal Pro.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

CrossYourHeart said:


> So should I sign up with Authorize.net? I don't want to pay $30 a month for PayPal Pro.


I'm afraid they are going to fee you to death too. Between their transaction fee, statement fee and monthly gateway fee, you'll still be looking at around $25-$30.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

So who is not going to give you a lot of charges. I am with Merchant warehouse and have no problems with them but the charges are high - But my money from the charges was in my account within 48 hours and a few 24 hrs


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

splathead said:


> I'm afraid they are going to fee you to death too. Between their transaction fee, statement fee and monthly gateway fee, you'll still be looking at around $25-$30.


Sorry, I didn't realize that you didn't already have a merchant account. 

Yes, the CC Terminal app only works if you have a more traditional type merchant account. 

Monthly fees are just one of those costs of doing business when it comes to merchant accounts. 

When just starting out, it can seem like a lot. But the convenience it adds for customers wanting to give you money more than makes up for it after a short while. You actually get more money when you can easily accept credit cards because it's a more natural way to pay for a lot of customers.

So you'd either end up paying the monthly fee to PayPal for Website Payments Pro, or you'd pay it to merchant account company that uses Authorize.net for their gateway. I use e-onlinedata.com and they have a bit lower setup fees (and I think monthly fees) than just going straight through Authorize.net

Also, if you go to the maker of the iphone app's website, they have a merchant account deal with a different company (Merchant Focus) that also uses Authorize.net ($25 per month). I think they are giving away a free itunes gift card with every application.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Bummer... So basically there arent any terminals without monthly fees huh? 

It would make sense if I were accepting credit cards on the go a lot, but I only need it on very rare occasions. I only go to maybe one event/show a month, max, and I can only remember missing out on 2 or 3 sales ever because of not having a terminal. So for me, a monthly fee doesn't really make sense. 

Any else know if there's a terminal I could use with a monthly, either with PayPal Standard or just my bank account? Maybe it's just wishful thinking...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> It would make sense if I were accepting credit cards on the go a lot, but I only need it on very rare occasions. I only go to maybe one event/show a month, max, and I can only remember missing out on 2 or 3 sales ever because of not having a terminal. So for me, a monthly fee doesn't really make sense.


Having a merchant account will help with your online sales too. It'll allow you to accept all credit cards without the customer having to leave your site and go to PayPal. Lots of shopping carts (like cubecart, zencart, etc) are setup to work with authorize.net

For just temporary usage, you may want to look at http://www.propay.com - I used them a looong time ago, and from what I remember, there were no monthly fees. It was like a cross between PayPal and a regular merchant account. I don't know if they have mobile services though...but it's worth looking into.



> Any else know if there's a terminal I could use with a monthly, either with PayPal Standard or just my bank account? Maybe it's just wishful thinking...


By Terminal do you just mean a way of accepting payments on the go? 

It might be worth the $30 to use the PayPal website payments pro for a month while you're doing an away event. That, with the .99 cent cc terminal app would be a perfect match.

Otherwise, you could just give the customer your iphone and have them checkout through your bigcartel store while they are at your booth.

I think using the app and paying the $30 fee would be more professional. Especially since there doesn't seem to be any contact commitments with it.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Another option to consider is a more traditional solution. I know the high tech solutions seem cool, but they also cost alot. I signed up for a traditional merchant account through my bank (Boeing Employees Credit Union) They loaned me a credit card reader that you swipe the card with for one month. You do need power to run it. They also provided me with a knuckle buster manual machine and the carbons as a backup and I got to keep it. I pay $8/month. The reader is an industry standard device that costs around $300 new, so aftery my trial period, I bought a used one off ebay for $78. It was the best investment ever! I cannot stomach the $25-$30 internet fees. I like $8/month (this is the service charge, I am still charged a % for each transaction) for something I use only a few months out of the year. Those months I do use it I pass through a good chunk of change however. I can also take CCs over the phone now with this setup. It is far easier than trying to go through Paypal for someone over the phone.

Good luck!


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for all your help Rodney, I've got a lot to think about. My clothing brand isn't my income (if anything I've only lost money so far), so it's hard to pay a monthly. So far I've been able to avoid monthly fees on everything (even hosting). 

Thanks TM, I'm gonna look into that option.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I cannot stomach the $25-$30 internet fees. I like $8/month


$8 a month is great! But when you're doing a lot of business online, you need the online gateway of authorize.net and that's where the fees come in.

But for a traditional merchant account with occasional event processing, the $8 a month deal sounds like a more affordable solution than the online stuff.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry I forgot to talk about the free online solution. I use the free paypal buttons with an older javascript that is pretty powerful. One day I would like to go with a full shopping cart, but free is good and I have never had a complaint from my customers. I am in a niche industry that isn't high tech so it isn't an issue for my customers to click on the paypal looking buy now button


----------

